# Java Programm ohne Java starten ?



## Frankster (31. Juli 2005)

Hi!

Hab eine etwas komische Frage ;-)

Kann man Java Programm starten ohne, dass man Java installiert hat ?
Irgendwie die Java Runtime mit reinpacken ;-)

Mfg
Frankster


----------



## elmato (31. Juli 2005)

Selbst wenn du die Java Runtime "mitrein packst" dann haettest du ja ein Java.. Aber ich gleube nicht das es gehen wird, das einzige was du machen kannst ist einen Ahead Of Time Compiler zu nehmen und aus deinem Jar bzw. den Klassen eine EXE Datei erstellen, dann brauchst du kein JRE, durchsuch mal das Forum, da gibt es genug Beitraege zu...
mfg


----------



## Viper2009 (31. Juli 2005)

auch wenn du aus der jar eine exe machst brauchst du immer noch java


----------



## elmato (1. August 2005)

Wie meinst du das jetzt Viper? Jave auf dem eigenen Rechner haben ja, JRE auf dem "Zielrechner" haben nein..


----------



## Thomas Darimont (1. August 2005)

Hallo!

 Ja du kannst das JRE mit deiner Anwendung deployen und brauchst es dazu nicht zu installieren.

 Gruß Tom


----------



## Viper2009 (1. August 2005)

wirklich und was braucht man da zu um das zu machen weis das man bei JSmooth immer noch java braucht auch wenn das ein anderer pc ist.


----------



## MiRaMC (4. August 2005)

Java ist doch auf den meisten Computern sowieso schon installiert oder täusch ich mich da? Bei Windows XP ist das JRE doch schon dabei.


----------



## Viper2009 (4. August 2005)

nicht immer bei mir war das nicht drauf und auf ältere systeme ist das auch nicht drauf so wie win2k.


----------



## Thomas Darimont (4. August 2005)

Hallo!

  Bei Windows ist (in der Regel) standardmäßig die Microsoft Java VM dabei ... kompatibel zu Java 1.1.8 ;-)

  Gruß Tom


----------



## Viper2009 (4. August 2005)

mhh und warum will bei mein win2k server die exe nicht starten habe JSmooth 0.9.7 da raus eine exe gemacht mit nachricht wenn kein java drauf ist das ne nachricht kommen soll.


----------

